# Black Rili Shrimp?



## paleopaque (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi everyone, I was just wondering if anyone has ever heard of a black rili shrimp? I've been looking all over the net and the closest I've found were full blue rili shrimp. I have two shrimp in my rili colony that are full black (except for the center clear section). At first I thought maybe a crystal black shrimp somehow got in the tank, but that would've been impossible since I don't keep any and the tank these shrimp are housed in has only ever had red rili shrimp in it (started with about 25 red rilis from two different sources). Anyway, are these special shrimp that I should consider trying to separate and breed or is this a common mutation I should just forget about? They're pretty cool since they're a rili mutation I haven't yet seen, but I'm wondering if it's worth the years of work trying to get them to breed true if they're already a common mutation and/or they already look like an existing shrimp (black crs except without the white and less bands). Any thoughts? Sorry about the crap photos. Once I find my macro lens I will try to update these pictures. Thanks!


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Maybe some of the rili shrimp changed colors due to stress factors, though my rcs have changed to a variety of colors from translucent to blue, I have never seen black. 

Isolate and selective breeding would be nice 
Oh yeah.........PICTURES!


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> PICTURES!


:thumbsup:


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

yes, it's worth the effort.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

Pictures!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Ship 'em to me -- I'll do the work and give you 20% stake :hihi:


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

maybe these are the next BBKs for 2012


----------



## paleopaque (Jan 17, 2010)

*Black Rili Pics*

Here are some pics I snapped just now. Sorry for the horrible image quality but I can't find my macro lenses at the moment. Anyway, this is just one of the "black" rili shrimp I found in my tank. There are 2 blacks in there and another which is mostly black (there's a small red round polka dot on one of its sides) and possibly more which I haven't yet spotted, the rest are typical red rilis. Anyway, does anyone know if this a typical mutation?


----------



## AlisaR (Dec 7, 2011)

Berried!! Looking forward to seeing more black rili.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

are you sure its black and not brown? it looks brown to me, but it could just be the camera


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i would try to breed it i have blues and some burgandy red but not any that color


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have seen the "Rili" pattern on a Black Tiger. The carapace/head and around the 4-6 abdominal/tail sections are black; the middle abdominal section is translucent blue. The colors are much more pronounced than your shrimp there.

You can try selective breeding those to see how the colors turn out in the long run; would be a fun project


----------



## paleopaque (Jan 17, 2010)

Found another blackie! That makes 3 solid + 1 black w/ a red polka dot on the side of its head. & thanks for pointing that out AlisaR! It didn't even occur to me until you pointed it out. I ran back to the tank just now and noticed two of the black ones are burried! Once I get my macro lens I will try to get detailed pics of each one. They may need to stay in the community rili tank until I can get a new tank for them and grow lots of yummy biofilm/algae for them & the wee ones. When I do get to moving them can anyone suggest whether or not I should keep the 90% black one in the breeding tank with the other 3 or should I keep the breeding tank to the solid black guys only?


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

paleopaque said:


> When I do get to moving them can anyone suggest whether or not I should keep the 90% black one in the breeding tank with the other 3 or should I keep the breeding tank to the solid black guys only?


Well, if the solid black are "guys only," then no hanky panky will come from that  If you can sex them, a pair would be fine; if the 90% black one is a male and you have a male in the other group, I would not include the 90% black one.


----------



## paleopaque (Jan 17, 2010)

Aquatic Delight said:


> are you sure its black and not brown? it looks brown to me, but it could just be the camera


yup, it's definitely black. i put the camera on auto-correct so the gamma/colors/something is off and the colors are looking washed out but in person they are for sure more black than than other color. they are a "cool" black too (more bluish) than a warm (reddish/brownish) black. a


----------



## paleopaque (Jan 17, 2010)

*New Pics*

Hey all, I still haven't found my macro lens yet but I was walking by the rili tank tonight and spotted another black rili so I thought I'd snap another quick pic since I left my camera there from the night before. I realized I set the camera to +1.7 gamma correction so that's why the pics from the night before look washed-out and the color looks kinda translucent on the shrimp. I still haven't found any info on whether these black rilis are a common mutation but I'm going to put all 3 solid black rilis I have in a separate tank and see what happens. 

The first shows a berried black rili on the left and a berried red rili directly to its right You can't really tell from the pics but the black rili's eggs are a dark green to navy blue color while the red rili's eggs are all bright orange/red. I hope that means something good :wink:


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Anymore black ones?


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

some one in here was selling black rili that came from their chocolate shrimp dont member who though

here it is 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=181033&highlight=black+rili


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

That look more like black bee shrimp. A lower grade use to breed CBS.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

CookieM said:


> That look more like black bee shrimp. A lower grade use to breed CBS.


They are all neos for sure.


----------

